
Tightening Nickel Supply Threatens Electric Vehicle Boom - howard941
https://safehaven.com/commodities/industrial-metals/Tightening-Nickel-Supply-Threatens-Electric-Vehicle-Boom.html
======
ohiovr
Anyone know how to invest in nickel?

~~~
kristianp
Buy shares in a miner? [https://www.mining.com/top-nickel-miners-
ranked-2017-product...](https://www.mining.com/top-nickel-miners-
ranked-2017-production/)

